# A top end hand grinder or entry level electric??



## Dsp82 (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi All,

just joined after learning so much from reading loads of threads on machines and grinders and techniques.

I was hoping to get some advice from some experts on grinder options. I am looking to get a grinder to pull espresso shots at home. I have around £200 and wanted to get the best option for espresso making. I'm most interested in the best option for straight forward dialling in of new beans, and provides a consistent espresso grind.

I have seen pros and cons for the lido e and commandante as hand grinder good options. i have also seen some good and bad reviews of entry level electric burr grinders, notably the sage grinder pro.

My question is am I better to go with the likes of the lido e/commandante hand grinders for my needs. Or would something like the sage grinder pro be a good option. I would like to get a couple years use of it. Space is limited in our kitchen, so that would be another factor to consider, we'll until we win the lottery and get a bigger house.

thanks all and any advice would be really appreciated


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Depends if you like the idea of hand grinding. If you want to keep the spend around £200 or less, then used electric might be worth considering...Eureka Mignon or similar standard of grinder. Or go for a hand grinder, a good one. I can't speak for them all and everyone has their favourites. I reviewed 3 and one of them (the JX Prox) was very suitable for espresso and gave a good quality grind.It's within your budget as a new hand grinder.

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/11/21/1zpresso-jx-and-jx-pro-hand-grinders/

I'm sure others will come with their favourite suggestions.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

For that money I'd get a mignon manuale from Bella barista when it reopens. 
I got one and I've been very pleased with it.

It easily matches my la pavoni which has much larger burrs and gives a completely different profile to the sage integrated grinder


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

I only have a handgrinder (Feld). For 1-2 people it's actually quite a satisfying part of the ritual but I am currently back at my folks' making 4 coffees 3 times a day and it's a bit of a pain (although totally doable).


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a Lido E and Feldgrind hand grinders, I'd go with the MBK grinder (Feldgrind/Aergrind) out of the two whilst you are learning to make espresso. Also consider @DavecUK suggestion of the JX Pro as this has less resistance than other hand grinders I have tried.

The thing to bear in mind, is that you aren't going to be making delicious shots from the off, you're going to have to find 'square one', really, most people will prefer an electric grinder in this case...if a shot doesn't pan out, 20s later you have a new dose to try again, without hand cranking. A Baratza Sette 30 might not be a bad option if you can find one new (out of stock in many places), however, this won't be much use for brewed coffee if you decide to dabble in that later (the others mentioned grind for brewed just fine). Used electric as previously suggested is another option.

The most important aspect to making espresso is weighing your dose to 0.1g (at least), weighing the output in the cup, with scales under the cup on the drip tray. Making sure that you distribute the grinds well in the PF before tamping. Make sure you hit the target weight in the cup & mainly change the grind setting to steer the flavour balance. If you do this methodically, from the outset, this will improve your strike rate quickly & make using a hand grinder more feasible & less of a chore.

@Dsp82 will you be mainly making espresso (neat), or making milk drinks?


----------



## Dsp82 (Mar 30, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Depends if you like the idea of hand grinding. If you want to keep the spend around £200 or less, then used electric might be worth considering...Eureka Mignon or similar standard of grinder. Or go for a hand grinder, a good one. I can't speak for them all and everyone has their favourites. I reviewed 3 and one of them (the JX Prox) was very suitable for espresso and gave a good quality grind.It's within your budget as a new hand grinder.
> 
> https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/11/21/1zpresso-jx-and-jx-pro-hand-grinders/
> 
> I'm sure others will come with their favourite suggestions.


 @DavecUK Thank you for suggestions. I do have a rhino ware hand grinder at moment but this was only suitable for my french press, it seems to lose its setting pretty easy. I'll take a look at second hand electric ones before I make a decision.


----------



## Dsp82 (Mar 30, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> mignon manuale from Bella barista


 @TomHughes thank you. Hadn't even consider that. I'll have a look at that. I can increase the budget, sticking point is the space. Might get an ear bashing from the wife, doesn't help she isn't enjoy coffee ?.


----------



## Dsp82 (Mar 30, 2020)

grumble said:


> I only have a handgrinder (Feld). For 1-2 people it's actually quite a satisfying part of the ritual but I am currently back at my folks' making 4 coffees 3 times a day and it's a bit of a pain (although totally doable).


 Thanks @grumble I've seen some of yours and others earlier comments on the feld will take a look. I've seen a few moans about the lidos being a bit cumbersome.


----------



## Dsp82 (Mar 30, 2020)

MWJB said:


> @Dsp82 will you be mainly making espresso (neat), or making milk drinks?


 I'll be doing as the Romans do haha, having a couple of flat whites in the morning and a neat double espresso in the afternoon.

Thank you for the tips, my current scales aren't precise enough. So ordered so replacements.


----------



## Gubbo89 (Dec 5, 2018)

In exactly the same boat as you but a bit further on in my journey - was just about to post the same question.

I already have a Smart Grinder Pro and Gaggia Classic but for me, I only single dose as don't use it much in the day and then at the weekend I make about 3 single cups.

I also change between beans often and from AeroPress in the morning to flat white in afternoon.

Any question is how does a premium hand grinder stack up to an electric grinder at similar price. Would the comandante for example be way better than SGP?

If so, would a premium grinder also rival a Eureka/Mazzer?


----------



## Dsp82 (Mar 30, 2020)

@Gubbo89 what's your experience of the sage grinder pro?

Gaggia Classic nice machine. I had to settle for a sage. But that will be "learning espresso" machine and then I'll look at a nice dual boiler, like a lelit or similar.

Im similar to you in my coffee volumes. So not sure if a electric would be over kill. But as mentioned above, the dialling in of the grind becomes a bit long winded and a pain with hand grinder. I have a rhinoware and it's a real pain and inaccurate. Takes over a minute for double shot, and if that isn't right, I have to do it again.


----------



## Gubbo89 (Dec 5, 2018)

SGP has served me me well when using for espresso but since getting the bug, have moved into changing beans and brew method often so it's now a bit of a pain as only single dose but have retention to deal with (always waste a shot when changing method).

I want to try a manual to see if it is a pain but thinking it will give a better result than my SGP.

Also considering a Niche to combat the retention issue but then price point comes into it - would a £200 hand grinder be better than a niche?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Gubbo89 said:


> Also considering a Niche to combat the retention issue but then price point comes into it - would a £200 hand grinder be better than a niche?


 The difference will essentially be cranking by hand vs not cranking by hand. (If the hand grinder grinds fine enough and has decent resolution of adjustment, e.g. Lido E, Aer/Feldgrind, JX Pro & I think the Commandantes have a higher resolution adjustment, is it "redclicks"?).


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Gubbo89 said:


> Also considering a Niche to combat the retention issue but then price point comes into it - would a £200 hand grinder be better than a niche?


 It would be £300 better from a budgetary point of view. As for what's best, depends on your current needs and goals.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Dsp82 - Maybe get an Aergrind (£120) to see if you like hand grinders? Definitely good enough for espresso in small numbers, see if you then want to save up for an electric one like the niche.

Your call then on keeping it for travel or selling it on second hand as they don't drop too dramatically.


----------



## Dsp82 (Mar 30, 2020)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @Dsp82 - Maybe get an Aergrind (£120) to see if you like hand grinders? Definitely good enough for espresso in small numbers, see if you then want to save up for an electric one like the niche.
> 
> Your call then on keeping it for travel or selling it on second hand as they don't drop too dramatically.


 I think I'll go for one of the hand grinders, as space is a little limited and I usually only have 1 cup in the week (when not on lockdown) and about 3 a day on the weekend.

The Niche has been recommended to me several times now, and will probably be the next upgrade, along with a good dual boiler. Oh yeah and probably best to get a bigger kitchen first.


----------



## Gubbo89 (Dec 5, 2018)

Dsp82 said:


> I think I'll go for one of the hand grinders, as space is a little limited and I usually only have 1 cup in the week (when not on lockdown) and about 3 a day on the weekend.
> 
> The Niche has been recommended to me several times now, and will probably be the next upgrade, along with a good dual boiler. Oh yeah and probably best to get a bigger kitchen first.


 Think I'll join you in swapping my SGP for a hand grinder as there is always the niche if hand grinding gets too much but I feel I'll probably never go back to electric.

The problem now is which one:

- Comandante

- Aergrind

- JX Pro

- Helor 101


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Gubbo89 said:


> Think I'll join you in swapping my SGP for a hand grinder as there is always the niche if hand grinding gets too much but I feel I'll probably never go back to electric.
> 
> The problem now is which one:
> 
> ...


 Helor 101 have issues with the axle loosening in use, like the Timemore nano (but the Helor has a tool to help tighten, the Timemore does not).


----------



## Dsp82 (Mar 30, 2020)

Gubbo89 said:


> Think I'll join you in swapping my SGP for a hand grinder as there is always the niche if hand grinding gets too much but I feel I'll probably never go back to electric.


 Did you have any issues with the SGP for espresso?

Im now torn between second hand SGP/Eureka and Aergrind/JX Pro. Only thing that makes me think twice about hand grinder is I have my morning espresso very early 5am before work usually and not sure I can deal with dialling in beans with a hand grinder at that time of the morning.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dsp82 said:


> Only thing that makes me think twice about hand grinder is I have my morning espresso very early 5am before work usually and not sure I can deal with dialling in beans with a hand grinder at that time of the morning.


 Try not to get stuck with a new bean first thing in the morning?


----------



## Dsp82 (Mar 30, 2020)

MWJB said:


> Try not to get stuck with a new bean first thing in the morning?


 Very true ??‍♂

Would you recommend one of the hand grinders over the SGP?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dsp82 said:


> Very true ??‍♂
> 
> Would you recommend one of the hand grinders over the SGP?


 No, because the choice between electric & hand grinder simply comes down to whether you want to crank a handle, or not. The JX Pro grinds quickly and is easy to turn.


----------



## Gubbo89 (Dec 5, 2018)

Dsp82 said:


> Did you have any issues with the SGP for espresso?
> 
> Im now torn between second hand SGP/Eureka and Aergrind/JX Pro. Only thing that makes me think twice about hand grinder is I have my morning espresso very early 5am before work usually and not sure I can deal with dialling in beans with a hand grinder at that time of the morning.


 No issues with the SGP - it's just that I now have a filter in the morning before espresso in the afternoon but this requires changing grind setting often and purging the old grind setting out so wasting beans.

If I was only doing espresso, I probably wouldn't change unless I was upgrading to £400+ grinder.

I have interest in mine at the moment as will sell it now but can update you if you wanted to buy my SGP.

Once you have dialled in your beans, you won't need to redo it everyday like a coffee shop does - maybe make adjustments as and when needed.


----------



## Dsp82 (Mar 30, 2020)

Gubbo89 said:


> I have interest in mine at the moment as will sell it now but can update you if you wanted to buy my SGP.


 Thanks @Gubbo89 if you do not sell it let me know.


----------



## terio (Oct 17, 2017)

In case it helps, I have the standard JX which I bought just for filter. I am seriously impressed with it both in terms of taste and the quality of the actual grinder. Initially, I had no intention to grind for espresso as already have a Sette to go with my little Breville (Sage) while out here temporally in NZ , but it's an absolute breeze to grind even as espresso and the taste I believe is also better, although being the standard JX I have to settle for an espresso grind which is very ball park, I get really massive jumps in shot times between clicks. I think JX Pro be a great choice as an espresso grinder if happy with hand grinding, I had a Porlex before this and thought all hand grinders were like that (2 minutes to grind an espresso), they aren't!


----------



## Dsp82 (Mar 30, 2020)

terio said:


> In case it helps, I have the standard JX which I bought just for filter. I am seriously impressed with it both in terms of taste and the quality of the actual grinder. Initially, I had no intention to grind for espresso as already have a Sette to go with my little Breville (Sage) while out here temporally in NZ , but it's an absolute breeze to grind even as espresso and the taste I believe is also better, although being the standard JX I have to settle for an espresso grind which is very ball park, I get really massive jumps in shot times between clicks. I think JX Pro be a great choice as an espresso grinder if happy with hand grinding, I had a Porlex before this and thought all hand grinders were like that (2 minutes to grind an espresso), they aren't!


 Thanks @terio from your recommendation and @DavecUK review I'm going to get a JX pro. I'll get an electric, but also have the hand grinder.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice let me know how you get on, I really like the style of these and not because Dave c did a review. It's down to the Handle design for me.

Where from as BB have shut up shop. For the time being


----------



## Dsp82 (Mar 30, 2020)

@Jony just ordered direct from 1zpresso. Will give a summary once I've used it a few times. Looking forward to getting it now.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks looking forward to it.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think you will really like it (JXZ-Pro) when it arrives. Nice quality piece of kit and very easy to grind, 60 turns 30s for 17-18g. The quality of grind surprised me.


----------



## Dsp82 (Mar 30, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> I think you will really like it (JXZ-Pro) when it arrives. Nice quality piece of kit and very easy to grind, 60 turns 30s for 17-18g. The quality of grind surprised me.


 Couldn't get the JX Pro had to get the more expensive JE Plus. Has the same adjustment fineness and burr as pro, just has some additional coating, which they have marketed as specialised for espressos. So hopefully it's the same quality.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dsp82 said:


> Couldn't get the JX Pro had to get the more expensive JE Plus. Has the same adjustment fineness and burr as pro, just has some additional coating, which they have marketed as specialised for espressos. So hopefully it's the same quality.


 The Italmill 47mm burr is 'known good'. By the way, where did you see the JE Plus?


----------



## Dsp82 (Mar 30, 2020)

MWJB said:


> The Italmill 47mm burr is 'known good'. By the way, where did you see the JE Plus?


 Ahh that's good. I see it on 1zpresso's website.


----------



## Gubbo89 (Dec 5, 2018)

Dsp82 said:


> Couldn't get the JX Pro had to get the more expensive JE Plus. Has the same adjustment fineness and burr as pro, just has some additional coating, which they have marketed as specialised for espressos. So hopefully it's the same quality.


 Super interested to see how you get in as I had decided on the comandante but just waiting for a few more funds as realised I can't sell the SGP until I have another grinder!


----------



## Gubbo89 (Dec 5, 2018)

Dsp82 said:


> @Jony just ordered direct from 1zpresso. Will give a summary once I've used it a few times. Looking forward to getting it now.


 Do you know if you have to pay import tax etc. or is the price on their website everything?


----------



## Dsp82 (Mar 30, 2020)

Not that I'm aware of. On the invoice it states "No tax" added.


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

You should be paying import duty etc on that unless they're fiddling it.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Gubbo89 said:


> Do you know if you have to pay import tax etc. or is the price on their website everything?


 From where


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

We are still in the EU no fees nothing added. For the states anything over £14 incurrs fees


----------



## Gubbo89 (Dec 5, 2018)

Jony said:


> We are still in the EU no fees nothing added. For the states anything over £14 incurrs fees


 Presumed as it was being shipped into the U.K. we would have to pay something.

Not 100% cluedup on this but did see someone else say they had additional charges to pay - but might have misunderstood.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You will probably have to pay from 20-27% VAT and import. You may also get hit for customs handling charge on top.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

No fees we are are still in the EU until next year


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> You will probably have to pay from 20-27% VAT and import. You may also get hit for customs handling charge on top.


 Where is it Coming from, been caught once at China and not in any other country apart from USA


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Taiwan I think


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Should be good, depends on customs paper. Bought plenty of Brushless motors from there.


----------



## Gubbo89 (Dec 5, 2018)

Not wanting to confuse things further...but as products are hard to get hold of at the moment, I've seen eureka mignon modified for single dose.

How would this rank alongside the hand grinders mentioned, worth looking at a 2nd hand one and completing the mod?

Interested to know grind quality and ease of changing grind settings for different brew methods.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Gubbo89 said:


> Not wanting to confuse things further...but as products are hard to get hold of at the moment, I've seen eureka mignon modified for single dose.
> How would this rank alongside the hand grinders mentioned, worth looking at a 2nd hand one and completing the mod?
> Interested to know grind quality and ease of changing grind settings for different brew methods.


Had one for years. In my own very honest opinion, beet to use a grinder as it was originally designed. I had tried all sorts, but at the end of the day, I always went back to filling the hopper and grinding away.

If you have a Mignon, try to single dose it and see how you get on.

As per the OP question, I think that if you omit the word "electric" you answer your question, in the sense of it's best to buy a top range grinder rather than an entry level one.

I had a Kinu M68 a while ago and it grinds 18g in 28 seconds, 68mm burrs. That's a top range manual grinder.... but it will cost you. 

I since sold it and have been using the Niche Zero exclusively. I very much prefer it, as it is single dose grinder from the ground up, and mess free, unlike the HG-1 and the M68, to Kinu's credit, they addressed some of the static issues in later iterations.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm about to order either a Feld 46 or a JxPro Plus, anyone had experience of both? The Feld is attractive purely because its a available to order in UK know

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I like my style handle on the Feld 2, 47 not so but like the design on the Jx Pro. Difficult choice for you.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dave double bean said:


> I'm about to order either a Feld 46 or a JxPro Plus, anyone had experience of both? The Feld is attractive purely because its a available to order in UK know
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


 Cool, where have you seen the Feld47 in stock?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

MWJB said:


> Cool, where have you seen the Feld47 in stock?


This website

http://www.madebyknock.com/store/c1/Aergrind

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Annnnnnd out of stock

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Seems like he's turning the stock on and off daily to manage workload

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jase (Feb 24, 2020)

hi all

just used my c40 for the first time today,

first im no expert and just starting on this coffee journey

but it was a lot easier to grind with than i thought,

the you-tube videos make it look a lot harder and more awkward than i found it.

and ive got arms like pipe cleaners

my beans ground fine enough for a nice expresso for me that is ,

its a quality looking and feeling piece of equipment,and i noticed theres one or two on amazon bit more expensive but with everyone locked down

im sure everyone is spending less at the moment


----------



## Dsp82 (Mar 30, 2020)

So just got my 1zpresso JE Plus. I'll put some photos up and a more detailed review in the coming days.

First impressions. So far I'm impressed, grind looks good and espresso is far superior. One niggle is a large amount of retention in the burr.

1. Seems great quality, good weight and materials feel like quality.

2. Assembly and disassembly is simple enough once you do it the first time. looks to be easy enough to clean.

3. In the pack you get a bottomless bottom parts to allow you to grind direct into your baskets. Cleaning brush and blower as well.

4. First grind of 17g took around 40 seconds. Which was smooth and had no grinder jarring. This was effortless and twice the speed of my previous Rhinoware hand grinder. It took a while to set the adjustment as you do this counterclockwise, and you have to do a number of revolutions of the adjustment dial to get to begin grinding. My first grind was good enough for an espresso and has already transformed the taste and the look of the espresso. The Extraction now takes a lot longer to begin blonding compared to previous grinder.

5. Seems to retain a bit of coffee grind, which leads to falling grinds all over the kitchen. Hopefully the retention will be greatly reduced once it has been worn in a bit.

will update later in the week.


----------



## Gubbo89 (Dec 5, 2018)

Dsp82 said:


> So just got my 1zpresso JE Plus. I'll put some photos up and a more detailed review in the coming days.
> 
> First impressions. So far I'm impressed, grind looks good and espresso is far superior. One niggle is a large amount of retention in the burr.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the update - did you have to pay any custom charge on it in the end?

Interested to hear more on retention as this is the made reason for getting a hand grinder.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Keep us updated.


----------



## Dsp82 (Mar 30, 2020)

Yes had to pay £38. To be honest the retention might be more my error in not turning the handle enough to clear the burr. Will update in full tomorrow.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dsp82 said:


> Yes had to pay £38. To be honest the retention might be more my error in not turning the handle enough to clear the burr. Will update in full tomorrow.


 You might still get a little static cling, especially chaff. I tend to put my grinders on a little coaster/lid, to catch the chaff as static diminishes.


----------



## a_aa (Feb 27, 2020)

That burr set looks exactly like the one on my MBK Feld47, which also has "ItalMill 47mm" in its specification  Even the colour and matte finish seem to be similar, but I apparently 1Zpresso has a "Diamond Like Coating" and MBK has a "Nerost" coating - the first would be carbon based, and the second is black iron oxide ("nero rust"), so not similar coatings despite appearance I would guess. It's not a fast burr set, but quite easy and smooth to work with, doesn't require much power.

The catch cup (inspired by Kinu M47?) looks very interesting ! Would really appreciate to hear your opinion on the magnet lock and the two different options for the bottom


----------



## terio (Oct 17, 2017)

Dsp82 said:


> Yes had to pay £38. To be honest the retention might be more my error in not turning the handle enough to clear the burr. Will update in full tomorrow.


 I've found a small spray of water, from a little travel atomiser in a cup before putting in grinder has all but eliminated any static in my JX. Without it does seem to cling to the burrs, but also no effort to just give a quick brush off.


----------



## Gubbo89 (Dec 5, 2018)

How are you getting on @Dsp82

My JX-Pro is due to arrive on Monday so will do some comparisons vs Smart Grinder Pro.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Can't wait to get info on these. Have the Q 1z Presso


----------



## Dsp82 (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Sorry on delay. So I have been using the JE Plus for 5 days now, and without doubt it is a great hand grinder. I've got some photos to go along with my experience of the grinder.



Grinding action is smooth, I have only noticed a few turns where there was a bit of jarring. It takes me around 50 seconds to grind 17g, I think it could be quicker if I put some more effort into it.


Grind consistency is great and even changing 2 clicks either way you can taste the difference in the shot. The ability to make very fine changes make it very forgiving when dialing in and saves a lot of time.


My early issue of retention has no disappeared, it was just a case of static and the chaff as @MWJB suggested. I weigh 17g of beans and get out 17g of grind consistently.


I am using the bottomless attachment in place of the standard as it makes transfer to the basket so much quicker and tidier.


The magnetic locking between the burr chamber and the grind collector is great too. I initially thought this a bit of a gimmick, but it again makes transferring so easy and quick.


In my opinion the grinder is great quality with consistent grind results. It is on the pricey side but is a massive improvement to what I had previously. I am sure I will keep it for some time.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Loos a nice grinder. I have mk1 Feldgrind and an Aerogrind. Both made in the uk.


----------



## Xabi17 (Jun 1, 2020)

Interesting thread, I'm currently tossing up between the 1Zpresso JX and the Wilfa Svart. I would go for Aergrind in there too but seems impossible to procure at the moment.

Given I'm filter only, does anyone have any views on whether the 1Zpresso will outperform the Wilfa Svart? I'm unlikely to need it travelling (have a Porlex) so it's entirely for in the kitchen. I had assumed that going for a better manual would result in better grind but all the reviews for the Wilfa Svart suggest it's actually a brilliant bit of kit for the price. And all other things being equal, I'd prefer the electric!


----------



## terio (Oct 17, 2017)

I can't compare the Wilfa, but have had some nice brews at a friends house who has one. I went from a Porlex to a JX and couldn't believe the improvement, can't realistically see any reason to use it again, even when travelling. Grinding is a doddle, our morning 30g dose for v60 takes about 30s and my partner can now grind her own coffee to take to work with ease, whereas could never get enough grip/strength with the Porlex. I'm really, really impressed with my JX, is a really nice thing to own and use. I've been using mine for 6 months and still have no criticism of it.


----------



## Xabi17 (Jun 1, 2020)

terio said:


> I can't compare the Wilfa, but have had some nice brews at a friends house who has one. I went from a Porlex to a JX and couldn't believe the improvement, can't realistically see any reason to use it again, even when travelling. Grinding is a doddle, our morning 30g dose for v60 takes about 30s and my partner can now grind her own coffee to take to work with ease, whereas could never get enough grip/strength with the Porlex. I'm really, really impressed with my JX, is a really nice thing to own and use. I've been using mine for 6 months and still have no criticism of it.


 Thanks for the response, that's interesting. Can I ask whether you bought from the UK or direct from 1Zpresso? I've seen reports of a customs charge of around £40 which would probably take it out of my price range - what was your experience?

Thanks


----------



## terio (Oct 17, 2017)

I actually got mine from Amazon US and delivered to me in New Zealand, so can't unfortunately comment on that side of things. When I contacted 1Zpresso while deciding which model, they were very helpful. I think with import duty, I always factor in that it will need paying and if it somehow slips through the net, you get a nice little bonus. I spent a long time looking as knew I wanted to upgrade, but spending a decent amount of cash on a hand grinder, more than my used Eureka 65mm seemed counter intuitive, but I'm so glad that I did. Mine has been used at least twice a day for the past 6 months without any niggles or complains and I can't see any reason for it not too last a good few years.


----------



## Gubbo89 (Dec 5, 2018)

I bought the JX-Pro about 2 months ago and had it delivered to UK where I had to pay £40 import tax.

But can't fault it and it's been great.


----------



## Orthos (Sep 29, 2020)

Dsp82 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry on delay. So I have been using the JE Plus for 5 days now, and without doubt it is a great hand grinder. I've got some photos to go along with my experience of the grinder.
> 
> ...


 Sorry to revive an old thread, but how has the JE plus been after a few months of use? I'm considering getting it or the K plus.


----------



## Dsp82 (Mar 30, 2020)

Orthos said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread, but how has the JE plus been after a few months of use? I'm considering getting it or the K plus.


 Sorry on delay. It's a great bit of kit, I've used it for 5 months everyday and can not fault it for espresssos and pour overs.

I might have it available for sale, now I've got a zero niche.


----------



## mit_hirani (Jun 23, 2020)

Would a top end hand grinder like a kinu m47 be sufficient for a machine like an ecm synchronika or Lelit Bianca? Currently using one for a La Pavoni and it's amazing, but if I were to upgrade would I need to upgrade grinder?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

mit_hirani said:


> Would a top end hand grinder like a kinu m47 be sufficient for a machine like an ecm synchronika or Lelit Bianca? Currently using one for a La Pavoni and it's amazing, but if I were to upgrade would I need to upgrade grinder?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


 I don't see why not. 
I haven't used either of those machines but I found the La Pavoni far more finiticky when it came to grind than other machines I had such as the sage and gaggia. So I would have thought the Kinu would be fine.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@mit_hirani - I reckon it's an "it depends" answer really based on how you want to use it...

If you get well into super light roasted dense beans trying "brew" roasts for espresso you might want a big flat burr grinder as some people find it helps.

Also if you want to get into flow profiling to cope with super fine grind it might benefit from a bigger grinder.

Or you might feel it does not make an iota of difference, love how lighter roasts or profiling works with your hand grinder and wonder what all the fuss is about? 😉


----------



## mit_hirani (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks both, I guess best thing to do is try it out when/if I upgrade and go from there.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

